# Coelogyne Unchained Melody



## Djthomp28 (Jan 4, 2021)

Much easier than either parent (cristata x flaccida) to bloom.


----------



## abax (Jan 4, 2021)

Ahhh...white flowers. So very pretty Darlene.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 5, 2021)

these look great when specimens.
More light might get you more spikes (leaves look very green)


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks Angela and Ozpaph!



Ozpaph said:


> More light might get you more spikes (leaves look very green)


Thanks for the observation. It could use more light.


----------



## tomp (Jan 5, 2021)

Well done Darlene! 
Two other hybrids worthy of note: Coel Linda Buckley (mooreana x cristata) and Coel. Jannine Banks (mooreana x flaccida).
there is a great website with details on most of species and hybrids:

Coelogynes.com. Note the “s” in the address.

Coel Linda Buckley





Coel Jannie Banks


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 5, 2021)

How do you find the scent? I love these flowers and had one while ago, but I just could not stand the smell. To my nose, it smelled like cat pee.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks all. It is slightly fragrant but you really have to put your nose in there to smell it. While I don't find it to be a terrible smell, I would not recommend making a perfume in its honor. The scent is a slightly sweet smell upfront with an odd sharp chaser. 

@tomp thats for the other hybrids. I have Janine Banks, but I have not mastered flowering it yearly.


----------



## tomp (Jan 5, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing. Is it fragrant?


Slightly not overwhelming


----------



## tomp (Jan 5, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How do you find the scent? I love these flowers and had one while ago, but I just could not stand the smell. To my nose, it smelled like cat pee.


I don’t find it too strong nor offensive. Cat pee..like ammonia?
Suggest maybe try another.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 5, 2021)

Jannine Banks


Djthomp28 said:


> Thanks all. It is slightly fragrant but you really have to put your nose in there to smell it. While I don't find it to be a terrible smell, I would not recommend making a perfume in its honor. The scent is a slightly sweet smell upfront with an odd sharp chaser.
> 
> @tomp thats for the other hybrids. I have Janine Banks, but I have not mastered flowering it yearly.


That is more accurate description. I remember mine being quite strongly fragrant during the midday when sunny. It was nice and sweet, but then there was this overwhelmingly cat pee-like scent masking it all. The plant was a good grower and bloomer even under my less than ideal conditions.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 5, 2021)

tomp said:


> I don’t find it too strong nor offensive. Cat pee..like ammonia?
> Suggest maybe try another.


Unchained Melody, yes. 
Jannine Banks 'Snow White' HCC/AOS had a nice sweet scent without urine note, though. haha


----------



## sergeharvey (Jan 6, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Much easier than either parent (cristata x flaccida) to bloom.
> 
> View attachment 24500
> View attachment 24501


I have flaccida and it is relatively easy to bloom (a period of dry cold does it) and quite reliable. Cristata is another matter!


----------

